# Mobile.yahoo



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

I was curious about using mobile versions of yahoo so I looked it up.

I found mobile.yahoo.com/ .  Now this is cool for me.  It allows me to access my email and instant messenger.  I like it.  There are other things there as well.

Kindle is turning out to be so much more than just an ebook reader.

I need to try the "GPS" trick next.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Did you just put in mobile.yahoo.com on your Kindle web browser


----------



## vickikayak (Nov 21, 2008)

m.yahoo.com.

If you'll bookmark your yahoo home page sign in and ALSO the link to your yahoo email account, it's MUCH faster when you go back.  Just click the bookmark.  In fact, if you don't clear cookies, you should be able to go directly back to your email page w/o signing in.  That's working for me so far.

And the locator thing works.  It's not exactly GPS.  Some have wondered if it's basically pointing to the cell tower you're using.  I've tried in two locations, and it's been "close" but not exact.

You can access the restaurant and gas station database if you'll change the gps coordinates, which is how it does return results.  If you press Alt 2 or 3, it tries to find locations near the coordinates and gets confused.  But if you'll delete those coordinates and put in a street address or zip code, you get great info.

Amazing.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks,  just got it in my bookmarks.


----------

